# dash lights on CIS GTI



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't do this often but i have searched and replaced so much and its getting expensive. I have a 1987 GTI 1.8L 8v CIS-e. The battery and OXS lights just started to stay on while i'm driving, there is a small amount of power loss. Now the list of what ive had to replace since i bought the car a couple of weeks ago. 

coolant temp. sensor 
O2 sensor 
thermo. time switch 
oil senders 
coolant senders 
spark plugs, wires, cap, and rotor 
coil 
ign coil 


now i know that has nothing to do with the battery light but i know that CIS-e ties everything together so i didnt know if something i havent replaced could be the culprit, and this isnt my first CIS car. 

-Thanks Tony


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The OXS light is tripped by a mileage counter, I'm almost positive of that, it has nothing to do with how it will run. The Battery light means the alt is not charging. And the cis-e has a fuel control box and a spark control box and they are pretty much two independent systems. Neither control the alternator or the OXS light.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

OXS box is in the raintray. The light has no bearing on performance at all. However, the alt and oxs lights always come on together. 

Your alternator isn't functioning as it should.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

now if there was a problem with the o2 sensor that would make both lights stay on correct? so my problem might only lie in the 02 sensor? and when i said they all tie in together i meant the sensors to control the engine , sorry


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

O2 sensor will not make the alt light come on.


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok thanks you, after class today. i'm going to try to test my alternator.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

oxs light is triggered solely by a mileage counter.


----------



## rippedup (Jul 2, 2006)

*oxs light*

just had the same prob my oxs light just went on can it be reset or should i replace the 02 sensor? 
btw this is in a 1987 golf gl with cis and 142,000 on the odometer


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

did you read any of the replies? The oxs light is tripped by a mileage counter in the raintray. there's a button on it to redet the counter. That said, the unhested sensors supposedly don't last as long. How's your fuel economy


----------

